# Physical Therapy Help - We are starting to bill for Physical



## slindamood (Aug 19, 2011)

We are starting to bill for Physical Therapist new to our area.  They have provider us with a list of CPT codes they use.  Reviewing this list, we found a code 97751 (FCE-Additional) that is not listed in the current CPT book.  Does anyone know where this code came from and if there is a replacement code to use? 

Also, under code 99750 they have listed "FCE-initial 4 hours".  CPT Book states each 15 minutes.......?????????? 

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## mitchellde (Aug 19, 2011)

I would code nothing without the documentation then you will know what code to use, and how much time to code for.  Not documented not done, no time documented for a time based code then it is not done.  You cannot bill codes based on a list of most used codes.


----------



## Cyndi113 (Aug 19, 2011)

I agree with Debra. BTW, 97750 is a physical capacity test which is usually a 4 hour test. It used to be done by our OTs not PTs. Its used to put the patient through a simulation of his/her work day to evaluate his/her capacity to work or get through a typical day (ADLs). Based on the outcome of this test, the patient is either put on light duty or sent back to full duty. The outcome can also keep the patient in therapy and help the therapist set functional goals.

Hope that helps.


----------



## ktorres (Aug 20, 2011)

Thank you for clarifying that Cyndi. I work in a physical therapy office and have never seen that CPT code. Thank you for the learning opportunity!!!


----------

